# Pictures



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

Let's post pictures for 2003 prospects. As a brazilian I will post some of Anderson Varejao.
*In the Bazilian National Team* 






















*In Barcelona*


----------



## Genjuro (Jul 17, 2002)

*Victor Khryapa*


----------



## Genjuro (Jul 17, 2002)

*Kresimir Loncar*


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

*Thanks*

Thanks for the contribution


----------



## bender (Jul 15, 2002)

*Tahirou Sani*


----------



## bender (Jul 15, 2002)

Oh, I'm sorry. I didn't see that you only want pics of 2003 prospects.


----------



## p (Jul 17, 2002)

whoa, u mean Andersen Varejao (the guy at the top of this post) is not only doing AMERICAN IDOL but he's gonna be in the NBA too???










NO FAIR! This isn't BRAZILIAN IDOL!!!


----------



## BizzyRipsta (May 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>p</b>!
> whoa, u mean Andersen Varejao (the guy at the top of this post) is not only doing AMERICAN IDOL but he's gonna be in the NBA too???
> 
> 
> ...


lol! that anderson varejao is a good looking guy! :yes:

<img src="http://pics.paulsonator.com/users/BizzyRipsta/andersonvarejao3.jpg">


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

*???*



> NO FAIR! This isn't BRAZILIAN IDOL!!!


What do u mean with this?


----------



## Quasi-Quasar (Jul 18, 2002)

*re:*

They are saying that Anderson Varejao looks like a person on an American pop-culture show called "Teen Idol" (or something like that).


----------



## BizzyRipsta (May 25, 2002)

*Re: re:*



> Originally posted by <b>TheGoods</b>!
> They are saying that Anderson Varejao looks like a person on an American pop-culture show called "Teen Idol" (or something like that).


probably referring to this guy, who is a contestant on "american idol":

<img src="http://www.shining-illusions.com/thecalling/xXx2.jpg">

it's a good thing. in case you guys don't know, i'm a female, and i think that both of these guys are extremely good looking.


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

Thanks for explain it to me...
It's amazing!!! They are very similar...
I think they are twins!!!!!!


----------



## bender (Jul 15, 2002)

*Misan Nikagbatse*

To go back to the original topic - "Let's post pictures for 2003 prospects."

















Just for information: I saw him playing against Yugoslavia (Germany lost 87:88  ). He reminds me a lot of Steve Francis, with his moves and tricks. But he made many things wrong in that game (he failed with 2 layups in the crunch time, instead of passing to Nowitzki on the arch :upset: ).


----------



## cmd34 (Jul 17, 2002)

is this just for international prospects ? or can we see some college and high school guys? I'd like too see the big kid(300 plus lbs.) from Alabama..James Lang.


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

Hey, it's about any 2003 prospect. If someone have pictures from college or high school boys, feel free to post!!!


----------



## bender (Jul 15, 2002)

*Kendrick Perkins*


----------



## bender (Jul 15, 2002)

*James Lang*



> Originally posted by <b>cmd34</b>!
> I'd like too see the big kid(300 plus lbs.) from Alabama..James Lang.


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

I can't find a picture of him in action...


----------



## bender (Jul 15, 2002)

*Boris Diaw-Riffiod*


----------



## bender (Jul 15, 2002)

*Eduardo Hernández-Sonseca*


----------



## OZZY (Jun 14, 2002)

I think the state of USA basketball is pretty good. Watch out!!!!:laugh: 


Dajuan Wagner









Lebron James


















Tyson Chandler


----------



## OZZY (Jun 14, 2002)

And it goes on...............................:laugh: 

Eddy Curry
















Carmelo Anthony

















Raymond Felton









Amare Stoudemire

















I would say that is pretty good state to be in basketball wise.....


----------



## bender (Jul 15, 2002)

I don't think Eddy Curry, Tyson Chandler, Amare Stoudamire and DaJuan Wagner are Draft prospects for 2003.


----------



## OZZY (Jun 14, 2002)

I was not posting prospects for 2003, I was posting what great talent the US has. ............


----------



## pharcyde (Jun 22, 2002)

*How about this 2003 prospect?*


----------



## OZZY (Jun 14, 2002)

Yeah, right on!!! I forgot about Ricky


----------



## pharcyde (Jun 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>OZZY</b>!
> Yeah, right on!!! I forgot about Ricky


Not that it matters, but it's Rickey, not Ricky...


----------



## OZZY (Jun 14, 2002)

my bad


----------



## suspect (Sep 10, 2002)

*Christos Tapoutos* - One of few Euro players that plays way above the rim























*Sophocles Schortsianitis*


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

*Re: How about this 2003 prospect?*



> Originally posted by <b>moTIGS</b>!


From Detroit.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Luke Ridnour









Chris Duhon









It's pretty obvious which one is the prospect (James White)









Jarvis Hayes









Kirk Hinrich









Chris Marcus


----------



## bender (Jul 15, 2002)

@suspect: Schortsianitis won't be eligible until NBA draft 2004. He's born in June 1985. Nevertheless he's a great prospect. 









But here is another who will be eligible in 2003: *Tiago Splitter* of Brazil (@JGKoblenz: perhaps you know him). He played at the World Championships (at 17!!) and according to HOOP SCOOP he is a "Dirk-Nowitzki-clone".


----------



## OZZY (Jun 14, 2002)

Here are some more TOP prospects!

Dwyane Wade

















Emeka Okafor


----------



## OZZY (Jun 14, 2002)

and more...

Mario Austin

















Troy Bell





























GOT TO LOVE THE SIDE BURNS!!! LOL:yes:


----------



## OZZY (Jun 14, 2002)

and some sleepers!!

Jason Parker DON'T FORGET HIM!!!
















Brett Nelson

















Ronald Dupree

















Brandin Knight


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

> Originally poste by *bender*
> But here is another who will be eligible in 2003: Tiago Splitter of Brazil (@JGKoblenz: perhaps you know him). He played at the World Championships (at 17!!) and according to HOOP SCOOP he is a "Dirk-Nowitzki-clone".


I know him...And he is very good, with only 17 and already playing in the World Cup. He is growing and will get bigger than he already is


----------



## bender (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>JGKoblenz</b>!
> I know him...And he is very good, with only 17 and already playing in the World Cup. He is growing and will get bigger than he already is


Yeah, according to Eurobasket he'll grow up until 7'0" or 7'1". 

JGKoblenz, could you answer me a question about Anderson Varejao? According to many sites (e.g. NBAdraft.net) he's a legit 6'10" 230 pounds C/F. But the official site of the World Cup says, he's only 6'9" 187 pounds. That's not enough for playing 4 or 5.
So, what are his real measurements?


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>bender</b>!
> 
> Yeah, according to Eurobasket he'll grow up until 7'0" or 7'1".
> 
> ...


For me it's difficult to think in pounds and feet, but I know he is the same height or even bigger then Nene Hilario, but he is much more lighter, he really needs to gain weight to play in NBA...
I think he is a 6'10'' but not 230 pounds


----------



## bender (Jul 15, 2002)

Three in a row: Luke Walton, Jason Gardner and Rick Anderson


----------



## bender (Jul 15, 2002)

I doubt that one of them is ready for the League, nevertheless here are some pictures.

Jackie Butler








Trevor Ariza








Tiago Splitter


----------



## TheOrigiBulls (Jun 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>bender</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



oh yeah, this is going to be the year.


----------



## bender (Jul 15, 2002)

*Luol Deng*


----------



## AleksandarN (Jul 9, 2002)

And The Number Pick In The 2004 NBA Draft IS: Darko Milicic


----------



## bender (Jul 15, 2002)

*Chris Duhon & Billy Edelin*


----------



## TerpBurp (Sep 27, 2002)

Duhon got his *** kicked by some white Brittish boy.









:laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## bender (Jul 15, 2002)

*Jarvis Hayes*


----------



## AleksandarN (Jul 9, 2002)

Here is another picture of Darko


----------



## bender (Jul 15, 2002)

*Carmelo Anthony*


----------



## InPaxWeTrust (Sep 16, 2002)

Here is another pic of raymond felton, i have known this kid since i was little and he is going to be so great- there is no doubt he is one and done at north carolina- i predict lotterty pick in 2003!


----------



## bender (Jul 15, 2002)

*Ray Felton - Part II*


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

*Carlos Delfino*


----------



## bender (Jul 15, 2002)

*Sean Dockery*


----------



## Makabatabufusak (Nov 3, 2002)

C Delfino better than Manu??  













Nah


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Makabatabufusak</b>!
> C Delfino better than Manu??
> 
> 
> ...


I never said it!

I think Manu will win ROY. :yes:


----------



## bender (Jul 15, 2002)

*Chris Bosh*


----------



## bender (Jul 15, 2002)

*Tahirou Sani portrait*










From his team site. You might use it for his NBAdraft.net profile, Justin & Matthew.

P.S.: You can find some nice pictures of young European prospects on this site.


----------



## bender (Jul 15, 2002)

*Once again, Misan Nikagbatse*


----------



## bender (Jul 15, 2002)

*LeBron James*


----------

